
WhatsApp bug crashes app and completely wipes out chats with a single message - robgolding
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/whatsapp-crash-bug-update-latest-version-security-group-chat-a9249786.html
======
bulutzuku
This was published 4 months ago.

[https://www.reddit.com/user/Chensixin123/comments/cnz6em/wha...](https://www.reddit.com/user/Chensixin123/comments/cnz6em/whatsapp_has_revealed_a_major_security_breach/)

And reported as fixed: [https://www.wired.com/story/whatsapp-group-chat-crash-
bug/](https://www.wired.com/story/whatsapp-group-chat-crash-bug/)

It would be nice to see these supposedly crash messages they claim, to me it
looks like some advertising crap strategy.

